# Interior question - looking for internal seat parts



## akf757 (Dec 22, 2010)

I am recovering a set of 67 bucket seats. When i pulled the old cover and foam off the seats I found that the catch mechanism is in need of repair. 

I need release buttons which I found at Ames but haven't been able to find any of the parts inside the seat such as the catch at the pivot. There is a white piece that appears to be plastic or ceramic which is cracked. Also, the two "tabs" on the top of the back side of each seat which hold the metal seat backs are missing (but I do have the metal seat backs).

Thanks in advance!
Andy


----------



## akf757 (Dec 22, 2010)

Thought of another question - when I repaint the metal seat back and sides, what is the best paint to use? 

Thx


----------



## pontiac (Mar 6, 2011)

those latch parts will have to come from another set of seats. Spray paint for the seats to match interior colors.

Post a parts wanted ad for what you are looking for.


----------



## akf757 (Dec 22, 2010)

Ouch, I was afraid of that... I will post a picture, maybe someone out there has some spare parts laying around they would sell or trade.

Andy


----------

